# Kitchen Remodel: Aga or La Cornue



## petitgourmet (Nov 12, 2006)

Anyone out there have a La Cornue or Aga stove or used one or both? I'm trying to decide between the two and don't know which to choose. Any advice, warnings?


----------



## agaspecialist (Nov 13, 2006)

To compare it would be helpful to know which AGA you're considering. If it's the Legacy, the front left burner is 20,500 BTU's and that big honking burner in the center of the LaCornu is only 15,000 BTU's and it takes up most of the stovetop while the Legacy has six stovetop burners.

If you are comparing the LaCornue to the AGA cooker. There's no comparison. The cooker is much more versatile, uses less energy to accomplish more by means of radiant cooking vs. direct heat, is easier to cook on and the food actually tastes better. :chef:


----------



## agaspecialist (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh, and I almost forgot! You live in San Francisco! I used to live there and you're really going to enjoy the radiant heat from the AGA cooker when the fog rolls in. It's enough to make the kitchen the one place everyone will want to congregate.


----------

